# Millions of those annoying wormy things



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Bloody hell, I'm getting more of them than the actual crickets in a tub! Can anyone recommend somewhere I can get crickets delivered to me with tubs NOT filled to the brim with non-crickets?

I have a local shop that only have crickets in the tubs, but they rarely have anything available when I need it.


----------



## Fried_frog (Jun 2, 2009)

www.livefoods.co.uk

Fantastic service, never had a problem. Crickets and mealies always arrive alive and healthy. 

I ordered 250g of mealies last week, there were about 5 dead ones, was happily surprised. My local reptile shop is useless with this as well.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ravin Reptiles Online Shop (Powered by CubeCart)

:2thumb:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

It's livefoodsbypoat that usually give me so many!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I've never had problems with dermestids and other randoms from Livefoods.co.uk either  Used them happily for years!


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

The only problem i've had with livefoods is the amount of spiders in one tub of crickets, every tub i've ordered in the past two months has had a spider in it. (yes, i'm scared of spiders)

so now i'm trying to find another livefood supplier with...... less spiders.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

scalez said:


> The only problem i've had with livefoods is the amount of spiders in one tub of crickets, every tub i've ordered in the past two months has had a spider in it. (yes, i'm scared of spiders)
> 
> so now i'm trying to find another livefood supplier with...... less spiders.


 
Hold on hold on ....let me get this straight....... you have dragons that need to be fed all different types of bugs ,worms etc and your scared of little spiders hahahahahahahahhahaha:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

yes!
crickets, whatever.
locusts, whatever
roaches, heh who cares.
spiders, keep them away from me xD :2thumb:
ordered from globallivefoods on Monday, it's Thursday and nothing has arrived.
looks like im going back to livefoods.co.uk and the spiders.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

try livefoods direct, they recently spent a lot of time & money erradicating them. Last time I bought from them, there weren't any in the bag


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

scalez said:


> The only problem i've had with livefoods is the amount of spiders in one tub of crickets, every tub i've ordered in the past two months has had a spider in it. (yes, i'm scared of spiders)
> 
> so now i'm trying to find another livefood supplier with...... less spiders.


The reason I stopped using live foods seven yrs or so ago was down to spiders! Ended up with a room full of them. I use monkfields and never had a spider yet. You sometimes get the beetle larva but get them with all companies. Have been impressed with monkfields though as crickets always look good.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

ladybird said:


> try livefoods direct, they recently spent a lot of time & money erradicating them. Last time I bought from them, there weren't any in the bag


:gasp:
After unpacking 5000 small blacks today that contained 300+ buffalo worm (I got bored counting them then...) and dozens of adult beetles, I can honestly say LFD have not spent a lot of money eradicating them.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

GeckoMorphs in food classifieds is great. Ive also used Mantis World Exotics on ebay.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> GeckoMorphs in food classifieds is great. Ive also used Mantis World Exotics on ebay.


Thank you.

Internet Reptile has both an eBay shop eBay UK Shop - Internet Reptile: Heat Mats, Locusts, Crickets

and it's own website www.internetreptile.co.uk


----------



## Quiller (Sep 8, 2008)

I've always used 'The Livefood Warehouse.' Okay, there's sometimes a few grubby things in there (which I snatch out with tweezers and toss into the garden for the frogs and newts), but the Crix are always healthy. Also, delivery is 2 days max. Always reliable. :2thumb:


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Quiller said:


> I've always used 'The Livefood Warehouse.' Okay, there's sometimes a few grubby things in there (which I snatch out with tweezers and toss into the garden for the frogs and newts), but the Crix are always healthy. Also, delivery is 2 days max. Always reliable. :2thumb:



HOpe you are right, I just placed my first order with them!


----------



## mufc_1989 (Jun 20, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> The reason I stopped using live foods seven yrs or so ago was down to spiders! Ended up with a room full of them. I use monkfields and never had a spider yet. You sometimes get the beetle larva but get them with all companies. Have been impressed with monkfields though as crickets always look good.


as in pet spiders or like random house spiders?

what are the lil worm things in the tubs or crix?


----------



## swinder (Jan 18, 2009)

Vivarium, live food & supplies for your reptile

Ordered on Monday evening, delivered this morning. Never had a dead locust that i can remeber and i order either boxes of 25 or 50.

Best prices i can find and free postage and packaging.

Pet shops round here always seem to count exactly, where as the omes that arrive by post easily have 30 - 40 in when i order a box of 25.

Highly recommended


----------



## we2kings (Oct 26, 2009)

Im probably being abit simple but how are these little bugs getting into the tubs? Ive brought 6 tubs of crickets and could probably fill 1 with the little buggers can some one explain how and why their bad and where they come from?:blush:

**Have now found the answer to my questions!!**


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

they are canivorous larvae of a bettle that are put in there to eat any crickets that die in the journey so they are actually quite useful


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i use internet reptile for my live foods always well packed and arrive save and well


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Spiders, dermestids etc etc- what is the problem? My frogs eat all of them.


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

What are the worm things in with crickets? Is it ok for beardie to eat them?


----------

